# Eingabe einlesen



## Tamara28 (26. Feb 2012)

Habe für mein Problem in Google gesucht, aber eine verständlich Antwort nicht gefunden.
Hier mein Anfängerproblem.

Bis dahin bin ich gekommen ohne Probleme.
package Paket1;


public class Klasse1 {


	public static void main(String[] args){
		System.out.println ("Hallo,wer bist du");

Doch bei Der Antwort, die ich bereits mehrfach ausprobiert habe und mir bereits die Haare raufe, muss ich einen Denkfehler haben, aber ich weiss beim besten willen nicht wo. :shock: Also Bitte ich um Hilfe!!!
 Laut Buch lautet die Eingabe der Antwort:

String Name = Eingabe. next( Name);

 So viel ich auch schon versucht habe es funktioniert einfach nichts.

Danke im voraus Lg Tami

P.s. Ich will auf keinen Fall Aufgeben!


----------



## Gast2 (26. Feb 2012)

Du musst die Klasse Eingabe importieren. Aber was das für ne Klasse ist oder wo du die herbekommst können wir dir hier schlecht sagen.

PS:
Das nächste mal den großen roten Hinweistext bitte nicht ignorieren.


----------



## Tamara28 (26. Feb 2012)

Danke erst mal, wenn man hier so aufpassen muß, traut man sich ja kaum noch mal eine Frage zu stellen.


----------



## jgh (26. Feb 2012)

Tamara28 hat gesagt.:


> Danke erst mal, wenn man hier so aufpassen muß, traut man sich ja kaum noch mal eine Frage zu stellen.



Quatsch, nur keine scheu....Frauen sind immer willkommen und das mit den Java-Tags ist halt einfach sinnvoll, das man den Code vom Text unterscheiden kann..


```
public class Klasse1 {


public static void main(String[] args){
System.out.println ("Hallo,wer bist du");

/**Doch bei Der Antwort, die ich bereits mehrfach ausprobiert habe und mir bereits die Haare raufe, muss ich einen Denkfehler haben, aber ich weiss beim besten willen nicht wo. Also Bitte ich um Hilfe!!!
Laut Buch lautet die Eingabe der Antwort:*/

String Name = Eingabe. next( Name);
```


----------



## Camino (26. Feb 2012)

Nanu, du wurdest freundlich darauf hingewiesen, deinen Java-Quelltext in Java-Tags zu schreiben. Und deine Frage ist schon etwas lückenhaft, wie soll man da eine richtige Antwort geben können...? Keine Ahnung, was da jetzt so schlimm war, dass du dich nicht mehr trauen solltest, eine Frage zu stellen...


----------



## Tamara28 (26. Feb 2012)

Sorry,
Das war ein schlechter Start von mir 

L.g Tami


----------



## Camino (26. Feb 2012)

Noch ist nicht zu spät... Du kannst noch die Kurve kriegen... :bae:


----------



## jgh (26. Feb 2012)

Keine Ahnung wo du hin willst, aber hier mal ein Bsp wie man sowas in der Art lösen könnte:


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;

public class Klasse1 {

	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		System.out.println("Hallo,wer bist du");
		Eingabe eingabe = new Eingabe();
		System.out.println("Du bist " + eingabe.name);
	}
}

class Eingabe {
	String name;

	public Eingabe() throws Exception {
		BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
		System.out.println("Bitte Namen eingeben: ");
		name = br.readLine();
	}
}
```


----------



## Tamara28 (26. Feb 2012)

Danke, Das war Genial :toll:
L.g Tami


----------



## Gast2 (26. Feb 2012)

Ich glaube aber dass es nicht deine Aufgabe war die Klasse Eingabe zu schreiben. Die wirst du irgendwo gestellt bekommen schätz ich.


----------



## Tamara28 (26. Feb 2012)

```
Ja da hast du Recht, allerdings ist das ganze so unverständlich beschrieben, da sonst laut Buch die Eingäbe hätte funktionieren müssen. Aller Anfang ist nicht leicht, aber ich steige schon noch dahinter, selbst wenn ich mir noch tausendmal die Haare raufen muss.
```
 :rtfm:


----------



## jgh (26. Feb 2012)

Tamara28 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> Ja da hast du Recht, allerdings ist das ganze so unverständlich beschrieben, da sonst laut Buch die Eingäbe hätte funktionieren müssen. Aller Anfang ist nicht leicht, aber ich steige schon noch dahinter, selbst wenn ich mir noch tausendmal die Haare raufen muss.
> ```
> :rtfm:



evtl langt es auch, wenn du zwischen Klassen-/Variablennamen, dem Punkt und dem Methodennamen *kein *Leerzeichen lässt?


```
String Name = Eingabe. next( Name);
```


----------



## Tamara28 (26. Feb 2012)

Ich werde das auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, wichtig ist mir das ich Java überhaupt ersteinmal begreife, damit ich lerne es zu verstehen.


----------



## Tamara28 (26. Feb 2012)

jgh hat gesagt.:


> evtl langt es auch, wenn du zwischen Klassen-/Variablennamen, dem Punkt und dem Methodennamen *kein *Leerzeichen lässt?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Danke auch für diesen Tip, Das mit den Leerzeichen weglassen funtioniert. Für Heute habe ich genug von Java, denn mein Schädel gibt schon Rauchzeichen von sich, doch Morgen früh geht es weiter.


----------



## Gast2 (26. Feb 2012)

Nein, das Leerzeichen verursacht keine Fehler. Es funktioniert jetzt bei dir weil du vorhin vermutlich die Klasse Eingabe erstellt hast.


----------



## Tamara28 (26. Feb 2012)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch meine Zeit brauchen um Java zu verstehen. Du glaubst garnicht wie oft ich mich selbst, Heute schon als dumme Kuh bezeichnet habe. :lol:


----------



## x22 (27. Feb 2012)

Ansonsten könntest du das Problem auch noch mithilfe eines Scanners lösen.
Ein Scanner ist im java.util.Scanner; enthalten und wird damit importiert.

Die Aufgabe von ihm ist es, eine Zeile einzulesen, die du nun in einem String, also einer Zeichenkette, speichern kannst.

Beispiel:


```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class ScannBeispiel(){

public static void main (String[] args)
  {
    Scanner scan= new Scanner(System.in);
    System.out.println("Bitte etwas eingeben: ");
    String eingabe= scan.next();
    
    System.out.println("");
    
    System.out.println("Die eingegebene Zeichenkette lautet: ");
    System.out.println(eingabe);
  }
}
```

Das "System.in" in der Klammer zeigt dem Programm, dass eine Eingabe erfolgt und keine Ausgabe.
Dies ist auch ein eleganter & nichtmal schwerer Weg.

Best regards,
x22


----------



## Tamara28 (27. Feb 2012)

Auch sehr hilfreich Danke. Ich hänge hier schon wieder bei Java fest allerdings, werde ich diesmal nicht gleich wieder um Hilfe schreien, sondern mal schauen das ich diesmal den Fehler selber finde. ???:L

Lg Tami


----------



## x22 (27. Feb 2012)

Wo hängst denn fest?
Schreib hier einfach rein und ich helfe dir gerne weiter.
Wir haben alle mal angefangen, von daher ist Hilfe nichts schlimmes 

x22


----------



## Marcinek (27. Feb 2012)

Tamara28 hat gesagt.:


> Auch sehr hilfreich Danke. Ich hänge hier schon wieder bei Java fest allerdings, werde ich diesmal nicht gleich wieder um Hilfe schreien, sondern mal schauen das ich diesmal den Fehler selber finde. ???:L
> 
> Lg Tami



Finde ich super ;D

:toll:


----------



## Tamara28 (27. Feb 2012)

x22 hat gesagt.:


> Wo hängst denn fest?
> Schreib hier einfach rein und ich helfe dir gerne weiter.
> Wir haben alle mal angefangen, von daher ist Hilfe nichts schlimmes
> 
> ...


----------



## Shakra (27. Feb 2012)

Hi
ich bin auch ganz neu bei java und ich lerne es auf dieser Seite: Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java
Da ist alles wirklich sehr gut erklärt, aufjedenfall besser als ein Buch(für den start)..

so und viel Erfolg=)


----------



## Tamara28 (27. Feb 2012)

Danke ich habe sie mir erst mal als Lesezeichen gespeichet. Am Anfang ist man wohl Froh über jede Hilfe die nicht allzu kompliziert erklärt ist. Ich habe ja auch erst vor zwei Tagen angefangen, da werden wohl noch eine menge Stolpersteine auf mich warten.


----------



## jgh (27. Feb 2012)

Nicht nur huebsch, sondern auch ehrgeizig...Respekt


----------



## Tamara28 (27. Feb 2012)

Ich Denke wenn ich erst einmal das ganze Grundgerüst von Java verstanden habe, dann wird es nicht mehr ganz so schwer sein. Bis dahin werde ich Sicher noch einige male um Hilfe Bitten.


----------



## x22 (27. Feb 2012)

Tamara28 hat gesagt.:


> Ich Denke wenn ich erst einmal das ganze Grundgerüst von Java verstanden habe, dann wird es nicht mehr ganz so schwer sein. Bis dahin werde ich Sicher noch einige male um Hilfe Bitten.




Klemm dich da hinter, ein halbes Jahr wirst du schon einplanen müssen für die Basics und um das Grundgerüst von OOP zu verstehen.. danach kommen andere Themen.. Lass die GUI-Oberflächenprogrammierung erstmal hinten stehen, dafür gibt es später sowieso tools, die das für dich erledigen.

Am besten kaufst du dir noch ein Fachbuch in einem Buchladen, da gibt es sehr gute.

Ansonsten immer fleißig selbst Programme schreiben.

x22


----------



## Tamara28 (28. Feb 2012)

Eigentlich war das Thema ja erledigt und habe ja auch gute hinweise bekommen. Ich würde ja zu gerne noch wissen, wie lange ihr gebraucht habt um das Grundgerüst zu verstehen. Nur so für mich, damit ich weiss ob ich Dumm bin, oder ob alle am Anfang die selben Probleme hatten.
Lg Tami


----------



## Paddelpirat (28. Feb 2012)

Das braucht einfach seine Zeit. Anfangs geht es nur in kleinen Schritten vorwärts, aber je mehr du programmierst desto einfacher wird es.


----------



## Tamara28 (28. Feb 2012)

Ja das ist mir schon klar, aber hast du dich am Anfang auch so blöd gefühlt, als wäre man auf den Kopf gefallen? Also Ich komme mir im Moment ziemlich Dumm vor, und würde mich wohler fühlen wenn ich wüsste das andere am Anfang die selben Probleme hatten wie ich sie jetzt habe.

L.g Tami


----------



## Marcinek (28. Feb 2012)

Durch solche Beiträge wirst du nicht gerade schlauer. :autsch:

Was willst du hören / lesen von uns?

Es gibt Leute die können innerhalb von nanosekunden Programmieren, dann gibt es leute, die brauchen 1 Woche und zwei Wochen und bis hin zu niemals geschafft ein richtiges Programm zu schreiben.

Und dann gibt es natürlich die Klasse der leute, die ich besonders mag: Ohh eine Frage und bumm Posting


----------



## Tamara28 (28. Feb 2012)

Oh Sorry wird nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Paddelpirat (28. Feb 2012)

Oh, das ist schon ne Weile her wo ich angefangen habe, wie war das denn nochmal? Ja, ich kam mir dumm vor. :-D

Edit: Gibt es denn aktuell eine offene Frage, bei der man helfen kann? <--- Nur um nicht gaaaanz offtopic zu sein


----------



## Tamara28 (28. Feb 2012)

Danke jetzt geht es mir gleich viel besser.


----------



## Paddelpirat (28. Feb 2012)

Womit lernst du eigentlich?


----------



## Tamara28 (28. Feb 2012)

Mit dem Buch Java mit Eclipse


----------



## Paddelpirat (28. Feb 2012)

Das kenne ich nicht (gerade mal bei google books angesehen). Manchmal hilft es aber sich noch weitere Quellen anzuschauen, z.B. die Online-Version von Java ist auch eine Insel. Wobei ich das Buch nicht zum Durcharbeiten empfehlen würde, sondern ganz einfach als Nachschlagewerk für Themen die man noch nicht so gut verstanden hat.


----------



## Tamara28 (28. Feb 2012)

Ich habe mir das Buch durch Internet Empfehlungen gekauft und eigentlich ist das ein Lernbuch für Kinder das allerdings mehr von erwachsenen Einsteigern genutzt wird. Hast du eine bessere Empfehlung für mich? Auch im Internet habe ich schon ein paar hilfreiche Sachen gefunden, aber irgendwie reicht mir das alles noch nicht.

Lg Tami


----------



## Paddelpirat (28. Feb 2012)

Wie gesagt, das hier als Begleitliteratur und evtl. auch um die kleinen Beispiele anfangs auszuprobieren:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index

Edit: Ich habe damals mit ganz anderen Büchern angefangen, habe dann immer Beispiele daraus genommen, geguckt ob sie so laufen und dann angefangen sie Schritt für Schritt zu erweitern, oder mit anderen Beispiel-Progrämmchen zu verknüpfen. Dazu halt immer die Erklärungen in den Büchern gelesen. Aber das Wichtigste ist halt immer das selber machen...


----------



## Tamara28 (28. Feb 2012)

Ich werde mir das mal ansehen, Danke erstmal


----------



## Paddelpirat (28. Feb 2012)

Ist halt ein recht ausführliches Buch und kostet nix  Viel Erfolg noch und Fragen immer schön posten (wenn es von selbst nicht mehr weiter geht).


----------



## Tamara28 (28. Feb 2012)

Na mit dem posten bin ich vorsichtig ab heute, denn es gibt auch Leute die finden Anfänger posts lächerlich. Allerdings frage ich mich ob die vergessen haben das sie auch mal angefangen haben. Ab jetzt poste ich nur noch wenn ich was vorweisen kann, oder eine wirkliche Frage zu einer Programmierung habe. Aber Danke an dich, denn es gibt hier wirklich auch ein paar nette Leute, die auch die Anfängerproblme wirklich gut beantworten.
L.g Tami


----------

